# DSLR Verses Iphone



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been a user of a DSLR for a number of years and love my current D7000.  However over the last couple of months I have had many times when I have not had my DSLR with me and so found myself using my Iphone.  What I have discovered is that yes for sure the iphone can be used as a regular point and shoot for snapshots but with a bit of practice just like the DSLR you can very much go beyond the basics and push the cameras capabilities with very pleasing results.

So today I decided to experiment with taking the same shots with both the D7000 and Iphone and here are the results.


These were taken with my Nikon D7000 with 105 macro lens at f16






These were taken with my Iphone 5s and the macro olloclip



Please share any views you have


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't shoot flowers, so ignore my ignorance hahaha.

Why would you shoot on the Nikon at F16???? And not say, 2.8 or whatever.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I don't shoot flowers, so ignore my ignorance hahaha.  Why would you shoot on the Nikon at F16???? And not say, 2.8 or whatever.



The reason for shooting at f16 when doing macro work is because of the shallow depth of field ie to shoot at f2.8 you would hardly see anything in focus as the lens is very close to the subject. Hope that makes sense.

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

TipTop said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't shoot flowers, so ignore my ignorance hahaha.  Why would you shoot on the Nikon at F16???? And not say, 2.8 or whatever.
> ...



I'm only asking because compared to the iPhone, which has a much lower DOF, and in my opinion looks better. 

So I think your Nikon shots would benefit of a larger aperture, maybe f8? Instead of 16?

Just my thoughts though.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I'm only asking because compared to the iPhone, which has a much lower DOF, and in my opinion looks better.  So I think your Nikon shots would benefit of a larger aperture, maybe f8? Instead of 16?  Just my thoughts though.



Interesting thought. This is what i like about photography, many different ways to take a shot.

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## Judobreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, possibly a larger aperture on the Nikon would help.

However, these shots are a bit unfair.
For example, take the white flower with the yellow center. The light on the iPhone shot is infinitely more interesting than the Nikon shot, the Nikon shot has extremely flat lighting.
The Nikon shot is a lot sharper than the iPhone shot so I believe that with the same lighting the Nikon shot will be better. A quality comparison can only really be done when both pictures are made in the exact same circumstances.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

Judobreaker said:


> Yes, possibly a larger aperture on the Nikon would help.  However, these shots are a bit unfair. For example, take the white flower with the yellow center. The light on the iPhone shot is infinitely more interesting than the Nikon shot, the Nikon shot has extremely flat lighting. The Nikon shot is a lot sharper than the iPhone shot so I believe that with the same lighting the Nikon shot will be better. A quality comparison can only really be done when both pictures are made in the exact same circumstances.



Not sure why the light looks different as I controlled this by taking the shots inside and had the same two continuous lights on the flowers for both  DSLR and Iphone shots

Only difference DSLR SHOTS were raw and edited in Lightroom, Iphone shots edited in snapseed. Both adjusted saturation, contrast and sharpen.

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone.  Very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 17, 2014)

> These were taken with my Iphone 5s and the macro olloclip




what's an olloclip ?


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

An Olloclip is an additional lens that fits over the top of the phone camera lens. I'm new here and not sure if I am allowed to post a link to the Olloclip

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone.  Very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 17, 2014)

When you have a controlled light source that allows cameras take a shot at low iso a lot of cameras will do a job similar to each other. The small sensor size of an iPhone may actually benefit one because the aperture required to get a similar dof can help increase speed etc due it being larger than required with say a full frame dslr.

On the flip side if you require a very shallow dof it is very difficult to get on such a small sensor.

If light levels are low the bigger sensor obviously is then s better option, but there is no doubt iPhone and similar phones are very good now and have a big place in photogaraphy for many, Flickr reporting iPhones as the biggest model relative to pictures uploaded.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

jaomul said:


> When you have a controlled light source that allows cameras take a shot at low iso a lot of cameras will do a job similar to each other. The small sensor size of an iPhone may actually benefit one because the aperture required to get a similar dof can help increase speed etc due it being larger than required with say a full frame dslr.  On the flip side if you require a very shallow dof it is very difficult to get on such a small sensor.  If light levels are low the bigger sensor obviously is then s better option, but there is no doubt iPhone and similar phones are very good now and have a big place in photogaraphy for many, Flickr reporting iPhones as the biggest model relative to pictures uploaded.



Many thank for his info, all relevant

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

TipTop said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > When you have a controlled light source.....
> ...



I'm curious as to why? Why not try to better yourself with your DSLR and improve that? The limit is endless. Your phone however, your extremely limited.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I'm curious as to why? Why not try to better yourself with your DSLR and improve that? The limit is endless. Your phone however, your extremely limited.



Sorry I wasn't trying to better the shots just trying to show how I have used the DSLR and Iphone. I fully understand depth of field and how to control light, I chose the depth of field I liked with the DSLR.

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## Overread (Jun 17, 2014)

If lighting was the same for the shots I'm confused why the iphone shots appear to have much more directional lighting whilst the DSLR ones have a much more even flat lighting - you can see that very clearly in the yellow centre of the white petal shot. DSLR has some very nice, flat lighting whilst the iphone is much more directional. 

The only thing I can think that partly affected it are:

1) The iphone has an flash light it also applies to the shot (default left on so when you took the shot you added light from the phone

2) The DSLR is a lot bigger and shadowed the lighting more so - although considering how even and flat the lighting is I'm not thinking this was a cause (its just too even to be a shadowing effect unless the light was right behind the camera).


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

Overread said:


> If lighting was the same for the shots I'm confused why the iphone shots appear to have much more directional lighting whilst the DSLR ones have a much more even flat lighting - you can see that very clearly in the yellow centre of the white petal shot. DSLR has some very nice, flat lighting whilst the iphone is much more directional.  The only thing I can think that partly affected it are:  1) The iphone has an flash light it also applies to the shot (default left on so when you took the shot you added light from the phone  2) The DSLR is a lot bigger and shadowed the lighting more so - although considering how even and flat the lighting is I'm not thinking this was a cause (its just too even to be a shadowing effect unless the light was right behind the camera).



Sorry really can't answer it as the phone flash was off, the lights were however set behind the camera.  

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats like the fifth time you've said that????

"Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far."


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Thats like the fifth time you've said that????  "Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far."



Its what I have set as my send signature under settings on the forum app, is it a problem?

Trying to expand my creativity by only using my Iphone, very surprised with the results so far.


----------



## Overread (Jun 17, 2014)

That's not a signature, but an auto-last-line - if you want it as your signature you need to edit your profile settings and change your signature (no idea how you do this on mobile - might be best done on the PC)


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

Overread said:


> That's not a signature, but an auto-last-line - if you want it as your signature you need to edit your profile settings and change your signature (no idea how you do this on mobile - might be best done on the PC)



Lol ty, I have now turned it off


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting comparison, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyberchickgeek (Jun 17, 2014)

I love my iphone and I have an olloclip lens for it which allows for impressive macro shots on the go! here's a lily Beatle I took with it, However! it's limited on what I can achieve with it.. there for my dslr will always be my 1st priorty camera, if you have an iphone peeps defo check out olloclip lenses they cool


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like a fun project! I've seen some outstanding shots from the iphone and if that's what you have with you when the moment is right to capture a feeling/thought, then fire away. That olloclip is doing a pretty awesome job. Did it come with a fish-eye also?


----------



## cyberchickgeek (Jun 17, 2014)

Mines a 4 in 1 comes with fish eye, wide angle and two magnified macro ones, awesome little thing....although not quite awesome enough for me not to want a canon 100mm macro lens in my life though :-/


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

cyberchickgeek said:


> I love my iphone and I have an olloclip lens for it which allows for impressive macro shots on the go! here's a lily Beatle I took with it, However! it's limited on what I can achieve with it.. there for my dslr will always be my 1st priorty camera, if you have an iphone peeps defo check out olloclip lenses they cool



Great shot and good to hear you like your olloclip too.

As cyberchickgeek mentioned the olloclip is a 4in 1 lens with 2 macros a fisheye and wideangle, great bit of kit but not quite as good a dslr with good lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been using the pedestrian iPhone4 since the summer of 2011. I totally,totally agree with your idea of using the iPhone as a way to enhance your creativity and to enhance your photographic vision and skills. I mean, hey...15 years ago, the iPhone would have been hailed as a modern, ultra-compact, high-tech, *high-resolution digital imaging system*. I'm not sure if people realize the "old" iPhone4 has a backside-illuminated sensor, an f/2.8 lens, ISO range from 80 to 1,000, and a shutter with speeds from 1/15 second to 1/10800 second (yes, 1/10800), and has almost hyperfocal depth of field even at f/2.8. The iPhone is the best box camera the world has EVER known.

I am impressed with the Olloclip's performance. But the thing this set proves is that the iPhone is *a real camera*, trapped inside of a phone casing. Hell...I have a $500 Pansonic P&S with 10x zoom with up to 420mm e-length max zoom and OIS that has died, come back to life,k died, and come back to life. WHat a POS it has been as a camera. The iPhone has made 105,000 shots for me over 4 years. I love it.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I have been using the pedestrian iPhone4 since the summer of 2011. I totally,totally agree with your idea of using the iPhone as a way to enhance your creativity and to enhance your photographic vision and skills. I mean, hey...15 years ago, the iPhone would have been hailed as a modern, ultra-compact, high-tech, high-resolution digital imaging system. I'm not sure if people realize the "old" iPhone4 has a backside-illuminated sensor, an f/2.8 lens, ISO range from 80 to 1,000, and a shutter with speeds from 1/15 second to 1/10800 second (yes, 1/10800), and has almost hyperfocal depth of field even at f/2.8. The iPhone is the best box camera the world has EVER known.  I am impressed with the Olloclip's performance. But the thing this set proves is that the iPhone is a real camera, trapped inside of a phone casing. Hell...I have a $500 Pansonic P&S with 10x zoom with up to 420mm e-length max zoom and OIS that has died, come back to life,k died, and come back to life. WHat a POS it has been as a camera. The iPhone has made 105,000 shots for me over 4 years. I love it.



Fantastic so pleased to hear your experience and ty for sharing


----------



## RandyNoel (Jun 18, 2014)

This is my first time writing here and I have to admit, those are really nice shots with your iPhones. But I feel like you're not taking the best shots you could possible take with the dslr camera as you are with the iPhone. I have a nikon d3100 with the kit lens and I have been taking way better pictures than the ones you posted. And you have a micro lens and a better camera. Maybe it lost a lot of the details, highlights and so on when it was compressed. I understand you're trying to expand your creativity but don't make it look like the iPhone can even compare to a dslr. It's almost insulting. 
ps.
why are your dslr photos smaller size than the iPhone ones.???


----------



## cyberchickgeek (Jun 18, 2014)

The iphone is an awesome camera but the capabilities of a dslr do throw it out of the competition imo, i couldn't make money doing photo shoots with my iphone, my dslr is an asset within my business. I love technology and gadets but sometimes get the feeling they are trying to combine to many things, an iphone is for communication, watches are just for telling time! (who needs a smart watch!?) and cameras/dslrs are for taking pictures

I'm not knocking iphone photography I'm always out using my olloclip and taking iphone snaps and I'm also pleased and sometimes shocked with how well the iphone does but I just couldn't compare it to my dslr shots 

It doesn't matter if your using iphone, nokia lumia, vintage film camera, little compact or a canon 5D MK iii with a shiny L lens the important thing is taking part in photography and enjoying it


----------



## TipTop (Jun 18, 2014)

RandyNoel said:


> This is my first time writing here and I have to admit, those are really nice shots with your iPhones. But I feel like you're not taking the best shots you could possible take with the dslr camera as you are with the iPhone. I have a nikon d3100 with the kit lens and I have been taking way better pictures than the ones you posted. And you have a micro lens and a better camera. Maybe it lost a lot of the details, highlights and so on when it was compressed. I understand you're trying to expand your creativity but don't make it look like the iPhone can even compare to a dslr. It's almost insulting. ps. why are your dslr photos smaller size than the iPhone ones.???




Point taken and yes my dslr does take brilliant photos, this was a quick comparison. I use it a lot and love it but there are many occasions I just don't have it with me so this is the reason I am pushing to learn all the capabilities of the iphone.

The reason the dslr photos are smaller is because I had to resize them for the forum.


----------



## TipTop (Jun 18, 2014)

cyberchickgeek said:


> The iphone is an awesome camera but the capabilities of a dslr do throw it out of the competition imo, i couldn't make money doing photo shoots with my iphone, my dslr is an asset within my business. I love technology and gadets but sometimes get the feeling they are trying to combine to many things, an iphone is for communication, watches are just for telling time! (who needs a smart watch!?) and cameras/dslrs are for taking pictures  I'm not knocking iphone photography I'm always out using my olloclip and taking iphone snaps and I'm also pleased and sometimes shocked with how well the iphone does but I just couldn't compare it to my dslr shots  It doesn't matter if your using iphone, nokia lumia, vintage film camera, little compact or a canon 5D MK iii with a shiny L lens the important thing is taking part in photography and enjoying it



I agree the iphone currently would be no good for business photography, might be a matter of time lol. It was said a few years back that digital would be no replacement but look where that has come.  I cant wait to see how we all use technology in the future.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 18, 2014)

There isn't any reason you could not build a business around a good quality cell phone camera. There are basically two problems:

Some kinds of photos can't be made with a  cell phone camera, so the business you build has to not include those pictures. This is not really an impediment since you probably want a niche anyways. But it does mean that your existing biz most likely cannot be converted.

Credibility. A big part of the giant black camera is that people assume you know what you're doing if you're waving one of these things around. Honestly there is probably an untapped market in bolt on accessories that don't do anything but make your camera look more impressively huge.


----------



## RandyNoel (Jun 18, 2014)

You still resized the dslr photo more than the iPhone ones


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anybody recall the New York Yankees licensing a bunch of team pics done for the 2012 season? In a bathroom at the stadium, and made with....an iPhone....

[Shocking] Getty licenses Nick Laham Photographs Of NY Yankees Taken With iPhone


----------



## TipTop (Jun 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Does anybody recall the New York Yankees licensing a bunch of team pics done for the 2012 season? In a bathroom at the stadium, and made with....an iPhone....  [Shocking] Getty licenses Nick Laham Photographs Of NY Yankees Taken With iPhone



Brilliant, loved looking through these. We all know you cant blow Iphone photos to billboard size but hay most people don't want to either.  Just goes to show that a good photography eye is really whats needed and not all about the most expensive gear.  Having said that I wont be giving up with my Nikon d7000 just yet


----------



## Afshin55 (Jul 3, 2014)

Is that a real competition or versus?
the only reason that the results are so close is that the IPhone is more profissional with its camera- no fens!


----------



## Tee (Jul 3, 2014)

The images from your D7000 are underexposed.


----------



## TipTop (Jul 3, 2014)

Tee said:


> The images from your D7000 are underexposed.



Interesting ty


----------



## Tee (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess what I'm saying is if your images with the D7000 were properly exposed, the differences would be much less.


----------



## TipTop (Jul 4, 2014)

Tee said:


> I guess what I'm saying is if your images with the D7000 were properly exposed, the differences would be much less.



Please feel free to edit, would be good to see what you come up with


----------

